# Spotted Owlets



## anand (Jan 8, 2013)

These were sighted on Sunday morning during my birding walk. Due to insufficient light shot with ISO 6400 and was very unhappy. On Monday morning I set up my 60D with EF100-400 L IS USM on a Manfrotto and cable release. For 20 minutes of exhilaration. The results......................


----------



## revup67 (Jan 9, 2013)

those are too cool - most impressive..the duet shots are good enough for the cover of a valentines day card !

were these in southern cal by any chance?


----------



## bycostello (Jan 9, 2013)

really nice..


----------



## anand (Jan 9, 2013)

revup67 said:


> those are too cool - most impressive..the duet shots are good enough for the cover of a valentines day card !
> 
> were these in southern cal by any chance?



Thanks a lot. These were shot in a public park in Hyderabad, India.


----------



## tomscott (Jan 9, 2013)

Gorgeous owl shots! Congrats


----------



## anand (Jan 16, 2013)

They are letting me closer day by day.


----------



## anand (Jan 16, 2013)

tomscott said:


> Gorgeous owl shots! Congrats



Thank you. They are letting me closer day by day.


----------



## brad-man (Jan 17, 2013)

Truly beautiful shots. Please dust that last guy off before you shoot him again


----------



## skullyspice (Jan 17, 2013)

fantastic! I love owls.


----------



## anand (Jan 17, 2013)

brad-man said:


> Truly beautiful shots. Please dust that last guy off before you shoot him again



They are kind of taken to me and have reached a touching distance. I do not think it would be wise trying to dust him. ;D


----------

